

Ask HN: How can we improve?  - ricsteb

www.rileeq.net<p>Every feedback will be really appreciated.Thanks.
======
krrishd
It's in the FAQ, but you should probably delete this post and submit this as a
link post with a small description in the comments as per guidelines. Thanks!

~~~
ricsteb
Thanks but i read the FAQ and i could´nt find what is wrong with my post.could
you provide any detail? Any feedback on our page?

~~~
krrishd
Nothing's wrong with it, it's just recommended that you post it as a link
rather than a text post with a link in it, as it will get more exposure on the
front page and you will get more feedback.

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ):

If you are posting a ‘rate my startup’ post as a self post you are missing out
on a lot of valuable feedback because likely your post will not make it to the
homepage. I would suggest you post your site as a link and put your extra
information about the project in the first comment.

